# Acetaminophen ?



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Can goats have acetaminophen (Tylenol)? I know dogs aren't supposed to be given acetaminophen or ibubrofen (Advil). Advil is basically the same as Banamine and goats can have that, so can they have Tylenol too?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't even know how you would find a dose, unlike with Banamine where we have blood stuides to know how it works. And like aspirin where any real dose is 30 aspirns per 100 pounds given every 4 hours, you will destroy a rumen with it. Going on the web is dangerous since most give their goat and baby aspirin and then think they have done something, when in fact it can't have done anything. Use banamine. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Have used Banamine for 6 days. Vet recommended not using children's advil as it's also an NSAID. Looking for an alternative to bring fever down.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

are your antibiotics not working that you are using to fight whatever is going on w/your goat causing a fever for that long? Maybe a switch?
Have you tried banamine at reduced rates? split doses? we have used banamine for extended times, but more for pain management rather than a week long fever. I would be concerned w/why she still has the fever.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Denise, 

how high temps and what are the symptoms? Benamine will not eliminate temp caused by a raging infection, neither will it treat much. What is your vet's diagnosis? Is this is a kid, milker ... ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Buck kid. 2 months old-35#. Pneumonia. Temp 104.5
Started Naxcel (0.8cc) last Wed, twice a day. No improvement. Added Pen-G (3cc) on Sun, twice a day. Not much improvement. Waiting on Nuflor to come in @ vet's today. (She has Baytril and Draxxin in office, but I had read somewhere on here that Baytril wasn't the best choice for kids and she gave me a *questioning* look when I said he would need more than one dose of Draxxin--first time she's done that. LOL) So we're going with the Nuflor. I told her I'd bring him in if she wanted--xrays, whatever. She said it sounded like I was doing everything she would do.
He's also getting antihistamine, decongestant, expectorant. Smearing face and neck with Eucalyptus/Rosemary EO in sunflower oil. Gave BoSe. Vit B Comp. 
The only thing that's improved is his appetite--eating a bit more hay and grain, has always kept interest in lambar.
Vet recommended a pulmonade machine for lung inflammation, but didn't seem to have an alternative suggestion to help keep fever down. The lowest it's been, even with the banamine is 103.5.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If it's viral, none of this is going to help but subq fluids, banamine. While waiting for the new drug, how about not doing anything and see what happens. If the temp is stable and he is drinking from the lambar than I would say that nothing you are doing now is doing anygood anyway. They have to fight off virus and if his temp is staying 103 and 104 that is fine in a kid this age.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Wellllll....I'm not too good at the 'do nothing and see what happens' approach. LOL His temp is running 104-105, so as long as he keeps drinking, I'll start some subq fluids also and let the fever reducer go. Got the Pulmonade machine, so will start saline with that to help dry up/clear his lungs. His nose started to dry up one day and I missed one dose of Benedryl that night (ran out and didn't make it to the store before they closed when I got out of work), and the snot was back the next morning. AAARGH.

Had a doeling a couple weeks ago with the same thing. Treated the same with Pen-G (was out of Naxcel at the time) and she seemed to clear up. Within a week it was back and treated with the Naxcel and she was clear in 3 days. Finished the 5 day course and she's still fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Got home from work and...... NO SNOT!!!! YAY!!  Still has a temp-104.2, and cough is still wet, juicy, yuck!  Didn't give Naxcel at noon today...just Pen-G. Was going to start the Nuflor tonight, now thinking I may stick with the Pen for another day along with the nebulizer and see if his chest starts to clear up. I really DO hate to use antibiotics unneccasarily, but I'm really afraid to discontinue them and have him take a turn for the worse.  

This is almost as bad as worrying when my daughter was a little girl and treating her when she had pnuemonia (also has asthma). Then the Dr. made all the decisions and we just followed his instructions. Making the decisions myself is much more scary. I can say that seeing improvement is AS satistying.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Back at it. Aaaarrrgghh! Temp 103.6, snotty nose (clear), didn't eat his lambar at noon (still gets all he can eat twice/day-noon/midnight). Gave him 1cc Thiamin, 1cc BoSe, Benadryl and Tussin. Think I'm gonna start some ringers. Really, REALLY don't want to start Banamine again, but will if I have to. 

Suppose this is a reaccuring summer cold type thing? Any way to tell if it's viral or bacterial? His penmate is fine-temp 102.0. Any other ideas?


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Allergies?


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the same problem going on in my farm. But they got better in within 3 days. I didnt give them antibotic. They didnt have pumonia either. It is something going on like allgeries or some kind of sinus going on. They had runny eyes and runny nose. They sneeze a lot. So I gave them bo se and it helps them a lot. So I dont know what is going on in my farm too. I have some problem with my cat!! He been sneezing and coughing. I took him to the vet. They think he got some kind of viral or maybe bac. going on. UGH!! It never stops around here!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Thought of that...but would allergies cause an elevated temp? Have never known them to, but IDK. ???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With an outbreak yet again Denise, how about putting him on feed through tetracyline with the rest of his penmates? Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Will pick it up on my way to work. Sherrie recommended that last time...I forgot.  Thanks for reminding me. 

I gave him 70cc ringers (35 ea side) and got him to drink about 18oz of milk out of a bottle. Kinda like force feeding, had to put the nipple in his mouth, but he sucked a bit while I sqeezed the bottle and he did swallow all of it.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you ever vaccinated for Pasteurella?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Temp is 103.5, penmates is 102.8. Nose is clear and he's *acting* better--playing and eating grain/hay.

At what age can pasturella vaccine be given? How young? I've always given it to yearlings pre-kidding time, but have never had the need to give it to kids....til now. :/

All the feed mill in town has is Aureomycin 4G Crumbles. Active ingredient is chlortetracycline. It says 1# of crumbles has 4000mg. Nothing on label for goats. For cattle it says to feed 0.1mg/lb body weight for weight gain and feed efficiency or 10mg/lb body weight for bacterial pneumonia for not more than 5 days. The feed mill owner figured that would be about 0.25 lb of crumbles/day for the two bucklings at cattle dosage. Would that be correct or how would I figure it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent article on how to use it is in goatkeeping 101. Also for kids you usually can buy a calf feed.

Make sure and purchase the vaccine with goat on the lable, perhaps it has an age on it...but we for years gave our kids vaccines around 3 and 4 months of age because they were going to be shown in the summer months. And that was the old cattle vaccine. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok... read the label. Says for cows, goats and sheep. As far as age, just says if vaccinated before three months, then should be revaccinated after 4-6 months. So, I guess everyone (kids) is getting vaccinated tomarrow. Open yearlings didn't get vaccinated this spring, so I'll do them too. Probably a good idea as we're hoping to do our first show the end of July. Hope nobody gets any shot site abcesses. :/

Headed to 101 to look up crumbles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=1718.0

If I'm reading this correctly...I only need to feed less than 1 oz per day? Two bucklings--total weight just under 100#. And I got a 50# bag. :/


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We use Colorado Serum's Pasteurella Vaccine (I purchase from Jefferslivestock.com), on our kids beginning the week after giving them their first CD&T shots, so basically at 5 and 9 weeks of age. It does sometimes cause a shot-site abscess which reabsorbs within several weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Little buggers won't eat the crumbles! GRRRR. Ate all the grain and left the crumbles in their feeder. So I'm putting Calf Med-Pac in their milk. Everyone also got vaccinated...well, except for Ally (dry yearling)--she got half vaccinated. :/ Strong thing! It's a wonder I didn't vaccinate myself and a couple other does near us. LOL


----------

